

Hack for the environment at EcoHackSF - robinkraft
http://www.EcoHack.org

======
staciers
Speaking of videos, let's also remember to plan for some live streaming and
remote hack teams via Google Hangout (or other like service) for the next
event! :-)

------
simonebrunozzi
Nice initiative. A pity I won't be in town. It would be nice if you could post
some videos after the event. Good luck!

~~~
robinkraft
Good call - I'll see what we can get together for the big day.

